
Crepe: Library for declarative logic programs in Rust with a Datalog-like syntax - BerislavLopac
https://crates.io/crates/crepe
======
brian_cloutier
I had no idea Rust macros were this flexible, this is incredible!

~~~
johnisgood
Well I mean... You can implement Prolog compilers and interpreters in Common
Lisp: [https://www.cliki.net/Prolog](https://www.cliki.net/Prolog). There is a
programming language called Factor that takes lots of goodies from Common
Lisp, which means you can do the same thing in Factor, too, quite easily and
elegantly. I guess you have not heard of Factor before, but I really love it.
If you have some time you might want to visit
[https://concatenative.org/wiki/view/Factor](https://concatenative.org/wiki/view/Factor)
for more information. You might dismiss it because it is a concatenative
language, but believe me, there is a lot to it! It is fascinating how much
Slava has accomplished with it alone (and later with about 2-4 people?) within
such a short period of time. It is as modern as it gets. :)

~~~
johnisgood
Uh, why the down-vote? Is it because I brought up how you can create "mini-
languages" in a language other than Rust, or how flexible macros are in other
languages? I mean, the parent comment is nothing but an expression of opinion,
at least I brought up some information that someone may benefit from.

